# Lucent winmodem

## xy77

I tried to compile ltmodem to use my lucent winmodem, but emerge ltmodem breaks with the following error message:

```
Searching for a kernel-headers-2.4.20 resource.

KERNEL_HEAD_ALT= /usr/src/linux /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.4.20 /usr/src/kernel-header+2.4.20 /usr/src/linux-2.4.20 /lib/modules/2.4.20/build

  ... in /usr/src/linux: Kernel headers found in /usr/src/linux

  ... in /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.4.20: nope

  ... in /usr/src/kernel-header+2.4.20: nope

  ... in /usr/src/linux-2.4.20: nope

  ... in /lib/modules/2.4.20/build: nope

  using /usr/src/linux

utsrelease.c:1:51: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory

./build_module: line 1: ./utsrelease: No such file or directory

Folder for kernel-headers-2.4.20 not found through /usr/src/linux. Name was

 

If you cannot solve the problem, send BLDrecord.txt to: discuss@linmodems.org

 

 

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 24, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

I emerged linux-headers, but that didn't solve the problem.

Any hint would be appreciated. TIA

----------

## nahpets

The /usr/src/linux directory should contain your kernel sources.  Have you emerged "gentoo-sources" or "vanilla-sources"??

```

root # emerge -p gentoo-sources

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r9

```

This will put the kernel sources in the right place:

```

src # ls -al | grep linux

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           22 Oct 10 02:51 linux -> linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x   16 root     root          880 Oct 10 02:50 linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x   16 root     root          864 Oct 10 03:05 linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r7

```

I think you'll need to make a symlink "/etc/src/linux" to point to the kernel sources you want to use.

----------

## xy77

I have gentoo-sources and kernel-headers emerged:

```

src # emerge -s gentoo-sources

Searching...

[ Results for search key : gentoo-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

  

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.4.20-r9

      Latest version installed: 2.4.20-r9

      Size of downloaded files: 30,816 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/ http://www.kernel.org/

      Description: Full sources for the Gentoo Kernel.

 

 

src # emerge -s linux-headers

Searching...

[ Results for search key : linux-headers ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

  

*  sys-kernel/linux-headers

      Latest version available: 2.4.19-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.4.19-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 25,432 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Full sources for the Gentoo Linux kernel

```

and the symlink exists:

```
src # ls -l

total 12

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           22 Dec  9 21:26 linux -> linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x   16 root     root         4096 Nov 24 19:03 linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x   16 root     root         4096 Dec  9 21:24 linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x   21 root     root         4096 Dec  9 20:54 linux-2.4.20-wolk4.9s

```

but emerging ltmodem the error remains the same

----------

## xy77

It worked!

You have to make sure your current kernel is the same as the sources /usr/src/linux links to. I had to compile a new kernel and reboot. Then I could emerge ltmodem.

Now there's another problem. wvdial connects to my ISP, but stops with the following error

```

root # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT019161

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT019161

CONNECT 46666 V42bis

--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

Telefonica access-node someserver.com mW someotherserver.com usr

login:

--> Looks like a login prompt.

--> Sending: <username>

<username>

Password:

--> Looks like a password prompt.

--> Sending: (password)

~[7f]}#@!}!}!} };}!}$}%j}"}&[7f][7f][7f][7f]}%}&}"<eL}1}$}%j}3}#} 7}=~

--> PPP negotiation detected.

--> Starting pppd at Fri Dec 12 07:37:05 2003

--> pid of pppd: 6500

--> Disconnecting at Fri Dec 12 07:37:06 2003

--> The PPP daemon has died: No ppp module error (exit code = 4)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> I guess that's it for now, exiting

--> The PPP daemon has died. (exit code = 4)

```

exid code 4 means: The  kernel  does  not  support PPP, for example, the PPP kernel driver is not included or cannot be loaded.

and the log reads

```

Dec 12 07:35:20 [pppd] pppd is unable to open the /dev/ppp device._You need to create the /dev/ppp device node by_executing the following command as root:__mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0_

Dec 12 07:37:05 [pppd] pppd is unable to open the /dev/ppp device._You need to create the /dev/ppp device node by_executing the following command as root:__mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0_

```

I use devfs, so I guess creating nodes manually is no good idea, right? Does anyone have a hint to what I can do? TIA

----------

## klarnox

Do you have PPP support compiled into the kernel, or as modules, either way should work...  The problem would be if you left them out all together.

----------

## xy77

Thank you, ppp was missing. So that's working now. But when I have dialed and ppp0 is up I cannot ping any ip let alone internet-adress. Does anyone know how that can be? TIA

----------

## xy77

UPDATE:

I tried the same with an extern ELSA Microlink 56k Fun II modem. But I have the same problem.

I can connect to my ISP, so password and user configuration settings are ok.

I get an IP (output from ifconfig ppp0)

I canNOT ping any outside ip, no nameserver, let alone any domainname

Does it have something to do with /etc/conf.d/net or net.ppp0 or something? It drives me crazy, that using an extern modem didn't solve that issue.

Please, if you have any ideas, post them.

Thanks.

- xy77

----------

## xy77

Some nice guy in #gentoo helped me with that. Probably I should have mentioned, that I want to use the ppp-modem connection, when dialed and the LAN connection if not.

Solution:

I had to edit /etc/ppp/options and add 'defaultroute'

Then the scripts /etc/ppp/ip-up.local and /etc/ppp/ip-down.local had to be created as follows:

ip-up.local

```
#!/bin/sh

/sbin/route delete default

/sbin/route add default dev ppp0
```

```
#!/bin/sh

/sbin/route delete default

/sbin/route add default gw 192.168.0.1
```

where 192.168.0.1 is my LAN-gateway.

That's it for the external ELSA modem. One day I'll try to make my lucent winmodem work. I updated to 2.6.1-r1 dev-sources, so I would have to recompile the ltmodem drivers and I read that might cause problems.

- xy77

----------

## xy77

Hi there.

Currently I only have access to an ISDN telephone-box. That means I have to pre-dial a '0' to get outside. I tried it with ',' but that didn't work. Instead I had to use 'w'. If anyone tries to figure this one out, try 0w<number> or (for wvdial.conf) set

```

Dial Prefix = 0w 
```

Perhaps multiple ',' will work as well, I don't know.

- xy77

----------

## etherblaze

Okay, i sooo  dont get this.   I need to emerge ltmodem, it doesnt work.

whats the commands i need to type to get it to work? 2.6.1 kernel

Please help, I used the internet at work to build this system, but need my modem so i can get everything working from home.

----------

## xy77

I didn't manage to have it work with 2.6.x kernel. It only worked with 2.4.x for me.

Check linmodems.org to find out if your modem is supported. There was a thread I cannot find right now. search for it. Also check https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=116940&highlight=ltmodem.

----------

## duderonomy

Has anybody been successful getting the ltmodem to emerge properly with a 2.6.* kernel?

Thx

----------

## xy77

 *duderonomy wrote:*   

> Has anybody been successful getting the ltmodem to emerge properly with a 2.6.* kernel?

 

Finally I got it working with 2.6.8-rc1 and ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r3. Haven't tried dialup since update to 2.6.8.1 though.

- xy77

----------

## duderonomy

Congrats! 

Did it "just work" or was there something particular you did?

How does one get around the error messages such as the one 

I posted here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=221122

Cheers,

D

----------

## xy77

I gave it a try to update ltmodem to kernel 2.6.8.1, but it didn't work right away. I don't need it atm, so I'll try harder, when need is given (which will be in about a week). I'll tell you when I succeed.

- xy77

----------

## carpman

 *xy77 wrote:*   

> Some nice guy in #gentoo helped me with that. Probably I should have mentioned, that I want to use the ppp-modem connection, when dialed and the LAN connection if not.
> 
> Solution:
> 
> I had to edit /etc/ppp/options and add 'defaultroute'
> ...

 

How do you get this to work?

I am using wvdial and can get connection (test ifconfig) but cannot access to net.

Same setup, normally lan but occasionally need dialup.

cheers

----------

## duderonomy

I finally got it workng by emerge'ing the ~x86 masked version of ltmodem 

with a 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 kernel.

Then I found an excellent guide or two by searching Google with terms 

"ppp wvdial ltmodem". 

My net.ppp0 script is taking care of the route, I believe. 

I also set up a dialing-on-demand thing which can also be used as another 

search term with Google. Add 'dod' to the mix. Now I can say "pon dod" 

and things are set up and working...

HTH. Sorry I did not just look up the links again... but I have not time to 

do that...

Cheers,

D

----------

## xy77

 *carpman wrote:*   

>  *xy77 wrote:*   
> 
> Solution:
> 
> I had to edit /etc/ppp/options and add 'defaultroute'
> ...

 

did you edit  /etc/ppp/options?

did you setup the ip-up.local and ip-down.local scripts?

- xy77

----------

## duderonomy

I located that URL for you. This helped me get my set up working. 

http://www.davidpashley.com/tutorials/wvdial-pppd-dod.html

For me, it could not have been more "definitive". YMMV. 

Cheers,

D

----------

